# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone - Χωρίς υπηρεσίες ίντερνερ και σταθερής

## manoskk

Καλησπέρα σας την Τρίτη (7/6/22) ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου στην Vodafone αλλα ιντερνετ δεν ειχα ποτέ, επικοινώνησα με εξυπηρέτηση και μετα απο ελέγχους που εκαναν επρεπε να ερθει τεχνικος οπως και ηρθε την επόμενη ημέρα. Ο καημένος εκατσε σπιτι μου 1 ωρα και 40 λεπτά περιπου χωρις να βγάζει καποια άκρη. Δοκίμασε 3 ρούτερ να δει αν φταιει αυτο αλλα το προβλημα συνεχιζοταν. Όλα τα φωτακια του Sercomm πρασινα σαν να λειτουργει αψογα αλλα χωρις ιντερνετ και σταθερο, o συγχρονισμος γίνετε αψογα με το καφαό παντως. Μετά απο πολλές κλήσεις με τους τεχνικούς στα κεντρικά ανακάλυψαν οτι εχουν βάλει λάθος τα στοιχεία ( κωδικούς) ωστε να μου στελνουν υπηρεσιες ιντερνετ και σταθερη. Με πηραν τηλ απο τα κεντρικα και μου ειπαν οτι εχει υποβληθει το αιτημα στους τεχνικους ωστε να λυσουν το προβλημα και οτι την επόμενη ημέρα θα εχω κανονικά ιντερνετ. Σήμερα Σαββατο 11/6/22 και ακόμα δεν εχω ιντερνετ ούτε νέα τους. Δε ξερω αν ειναι τοσο δύσκολο γενικα να διορθώσουν τα στοιχεία (κωδικούς) αλλά τελικα το προβλημα δεν διορθώθηκε σε μια ημέρα οπως ειπαν. Μου ενεργοποίησαν τη ρεζέρβα στο κινητό αλλα και πάλι δουλεια δε γίνετε... Είχε καποιος αλλος αυτο το πρόβλημα και αν ναι σε πόσες μέρες το διόρθωσαν?

----------


## nikosaek2121

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου ενεργοποίηση Vdsl την Τετάρτη που πέρασε, Το ίντερνετ δούλευε κανονικά αλλά το τηλέφωνο καθόλου νεκρό μου είπαν από το τηλέφωνο περάσαν λάθος τους κωδικούς για το Voip θέλει 2-4 εργάσιμες να διορθωθεί και μου έβαλαν ρεζέρβα με απεριόριστα μέχρι να επιλυθεί, Παρασκευή το πρόβλημα επιλύθηκε. Καμπίνα της Wind το αναφέρω δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία.

----------


## manoskk

Καλησπέρα στην περίπτωση τη δική μου η καμπίνα είναι του ΟΤΕ. Ελπίζω από αύριο Δευτέρα να έχει διορθωθεί !

----------


## manoskk

10 ημέρες χωρίς κάποια ενημέρωση, στην αναμονή με πολλά νεύρα...

----------

